# Bass for an intermediate...



## meddler66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, quick question what would be a good base for an intermediate that would be also good for slap playing? btw low budget and i mainly play metal, this is acutally for my thrash band. thanks alot!


----------



## Thep (Feb 20, 2011)

Used Ibanez SR500 and above. You can find them extremely cheap.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want wider string spacing (easier for slap and some people prefer it) I'd go Schecter. The Stiletto Studios and Stiletto Customs are really nice basses, and can be had used for very little money.

If you want narrower string spacing and a slimmer neck, go for an Ibanez SR, like Thep mentioned above. If you want a chunkier neck and wider string spacing but still want Ibanez, see if you can hunt down an Ibanez ATK300 or 305. They're discontinued and very affordable, and are heavy but sound great.


----------



## giantchris (Feb 21, 2011)

Low budget metal? I actually rather like the OLP MM 2s. If you upgrade the humbucker cheap with a quater pounder or get like the GFS humbucker its actually not bad.

Otherwise the Ibanez SR500s are above are a great choice as are the Schecters. Give us a budget and if you are going to downtune or not (prolly not as its a thrash band but you never know) and you can get much better recommendations.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 3, 2011)

a good quality bass can help take an intermediate bass player and make them a great bass player


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 4, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> a good quality bass can help take an intermediate bass player and make them a great bass player



Yeah, but it won't make you play better; it'll just make things easier to execute.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 4, 2011)

all i know is that when i I try to play the riffs i wrote for my custom on a crappy squire i can hardly do it, so i know i wouldn't have been able to write them in the first place if i didnt have a good enough instrument to let my fingers do what they want without a hastle...


----------



## 4String (Mar 6, 2011)

meddler66 said:


> Hey, quick question what would be a good base for an intermediate that would be also good for slap playing? btw low budget and i mainly play metal, this is acutally for my thrash band. thanks alot!



You really need a bass that is around 249$ - 349$ of the lower end basses. Anything cheaper is complete crap and is useless. I too am a metal player.

Dean Zone XM Bass Guitar and more 4 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com. This is a great bass if your dirt poor. It's has a metallic sound to it. Change out the strings and you'll be good! You also may notice some rattling.

Dean ML Metalman 4-String Bass Guitar and more 4 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com. Here is a more metal bass that might fit you more, but for extra money. It'll be worth the extra cash on this one, but this is still pretty cheap for a bass.

ESP F-104 Electric Bass and more 4 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com. Here is THE BEST for a cheap price.


----------

